# Kennbuchstabe Betriebsstundenzähler



## mek_meik (19 Juni 2017)

Moin, 
vielleicht eine recht doofe Frage, allerdings finde ich im www nichts richtiges. 
Wenn ihr eure Schaltpläne zeichnet und einen fertigen Betriebsstundenzähler verbaut, welches Betriebsmittelkennzeichen bekommt der?
T für ein Zeitlelais, C für einen Speicher oder P für ein Messgerät?
...oder was ganz anderes? 

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden.


----------



## Ph3niX (19 Juni 2017)

Ich würde P nehmen:


P​Darstellung von         InformationenHupe, Horn, Glocke, Uhr, Wecker, LCD's, LED's, Monitor, Messgeräte, Anzeigen, Drucker, Schreiber, Zähler

Quelle: http://www.fachlexika.de/technik/mechatronik/bmk.html


----------



## Cassandra (19 Juni 2017)

Hallo Meik,

suche dir einen beliebigen Buchstaben aus und schaue welche Norm dazu passend wäre,
oder du entscheidest dich für eine Norm und suchst den passenden Buchstaben raus…. 



DIN 40719-2 von 1978 (veraltete Norm) 
DIN EN 61346-2 von 2000 (alte Norm) 
DIN EN 81346-2 von 2010 (neue Norm) 

Beides sollte zum Ziel führen! 

LG Cassandra


----------



## mek_meik (20 Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank Ph3niX für die Antwort und besonders für den Link.


----------

